

Apple Press Release: UK iPad availability and pricing - bensummers
http://www.apple.com/uk/pr/library/2010/05/07ipad.html

======
bensummers
When you take VAT into account (as UK prices include tax, US prices don't)
then it's only 5 to 7% more expensive. Which is a surprise.

Interesting, using the same method of calculation, the iPod touch is cheaper
in the UK than the US.

